# Laser Surgery for Sarcoids



## CILLA (20 August 2012)

Has anyone experience of Laser Surgery to remove a Nodular Sarcoid i am considering going down this route but our vets have said a GA which worries me. The sarcoid is only small on the inside of hind leg.


----------



## Beausmate (20 August 2012)

Is the sarcoid causing any problems at all?  If not, I'd be seriously tempted to leave it alone.  It's a lot to put a horse through for something that may well never change, if it does turn nasty, then consider treatment to remove it.  My horse has had several sarcoids in the groin area (also later arrivals on his axilla, midline, sheath and chest) for about thirteen years.  Occasionally one will drop off, sometimes grow back, sometimes not.  I've had one which grew suddenly, had the skin rubbed off (tail kept hitting it!) and was eventually shelled, which healed then grew back to it's original size.  

Just keep a close eye on it, photos are useful.  It might just drop off.

If it is causing a problem, I'd probably go for Liverpool cream first, or BCG if it's possible, not sure on that one.


----------



## mtj (20 August 2012)

Not totally sure if this is the same thing, but my horse had sarcoids (active and horrid) removed from his sheath using cryro surgery.  Give the location, this did involve a ga.

I was told vets will not use Liverpool cream in this location as they believe it will be too painful for the horse.


----------



## irishdraft (20 August 2012)

OP why dont you try sarc off first bloodroot ointment, i have two horses with sarcoids, some nodular, i only treat if growing or a problem, otherwise leave well alone


----------



## R.A.H (21 August 2012)

My horse had one on his ear removed by laser. He didn't have GA for that. Jeremy kemp Symonds did it sand he was brill. He didn't charge the earth either. He is mobile aswell so will come to your yard to do it. 
Here's a before photo







And just after surgery






And a few weeks later


----------



## CILLA (21 August 2012)

Thanks for the replies it is growing and if it is not removed it will reduce her value she is a very good eventer and will be sold later this year or early next . I have used Liverpool Cream before on another horse and it makes a big mess and painful. 

I have contacted Jeremy to see if he can remove standing without the need for a GA the ear looked very neat.


----------



## Jules19 (21 August 2012)

My chap has had one removed, twice (it recurred) just under the stifle region, inside of hind leg.  He had it standing and I took him home the same day both times.  There was a period of three years between the two surgeries, first time they used Liverpool cream post op on the site and second time apparently thinking had changed and nothing was applied post op.  Left a fairly gaping hole, on box/tiny paddock rest for a month, had a course of antibiotics and bute, and that was about it.  I was able to ride gently within a fortnight and there is only tiny bit of scarring left 4 years on.


----------



## sallyf (21 August 2012)

I had a horse have one removed with liverpool cream and never again it was awful and has left a horrendous scar.
The same horse then had a large one removed from under his belly by laser under sedation and although swollen for a couple of days it healed really well and very quickly.
Laser all the way for me if i ever needed one doing again.


----------



## R.A.H (21 August 2012)

He did a very good job, he tried to shape the ear so that it didn't look to odd. Let us know how you get on. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## CILLA (22 August 2012)

Jeremy has replied and he can do standing and another vet from Notts said he woud do standing as well which is a relief not to put her through GA. After surgery i will post it will be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pc2164 (21 September 2012)

CILLA has your horse had her laser yet? I'm hoping to have my mare done this winter by Jeremy  but she has a lot of modular sarcoids on thd inside of her thighs and by her udders and stifle. She is having to have a GA as can't be done just with sedation. I have tried everything so this is my last resort really.


----------



## northernsoul (23 September 2012)

I used liverpool cream on my horse and it never scarred and never returned . You would never knew hed had them , he had quite a few and they were messy !


----------



## pc2164 (24 September 2012)

I have had to use the liverpool cream on my mare several times during the last 9 years. Unfortunately they have always grown back  have done a lot of research on laser so hopefully it will be worth it, fingers crossed &#58369;


----------



## Goldenstar (24 September 2012)

My ID had very nasty nodular sarcoids when he arrived they showed signs that's someone had be at them with a ' home cure ' of some sort the horse was very ill when he arrived on the yard so I left them a while until we knew we he was not to PTS .
Once we got him over the other issue I asked about the sarcoids he went Edinburgh vet school and that six lasered and two on his stifle removed surgically as they felt the stifle was a bad place to laser.
He was sedated it really was not a big deal he travelled home as soon as the sedation was out of his system enough ( about one hour ) he had a course of antibiotics and Danilon for a few days was working  gently three days later .
We had to keep them well covered with a barrier cream for the flys ( bet gave us filta-bac which is an excellent barrier cream) .we washed the area off with hibiscrub every few days it is very tender at first.
They took about six weeks to heal completly.
This summer two tiny little lumps appeared at the other edge of where they lasered I got them lasered straight away fingers crossed.
The first vet I spoke to about lasering told me a lot of alarmist stuff six weeks box rest twelve weeks off work a feeling she was talking up the price because they where going to charge much more than I paid in the end I was not happy and asked for referral to Edinburgh.


----------



## pc2164 (24 September 2012)

It all sounds very encouraging. A vet called Jeremy symonds from Nottingham is coming down to do my mares at my vets surgery. I have posted him photos and he has said a GA would be best to get at them all to give the best outcome as some are tucked away in the groin and thigh areas.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 September 2012)

My horses where in the groin too .
I would seek a second opinion before consenting to a GA and all the attendant risks and extra expense especially as the treatment may need repeating my horse was very deeply sedated given local anisthetic and standing in stocks at the univeristy when done the first time .
The second he was sedated lightly sedated given a local and was not in stocks .
The first op was a big area and the wound was well over an inch deep it was very gorey to watch  the biggest spot was high up on the inside of the thigh very difficult to get at.
From memory first time just over £450 second less work but much more expensive vets but nearer to me just over £300.


----------



## pc2164 (24 September 2012)

The vet performing the operation prefers to perform under local but said due to the location, number and size it would be better to do under GA.  Don't know of anyone else in my area that does laser. I'm in south Devon. 

I have thought long and hard about it but they are getting to such a size now that they need to be dealt with.

I am aware of the risks but other than the sarcoids I have a very healthy 16 year old horse. So the odds are better in our favour than performing surgery on a poorly horse if you know what I mean.

Will search the net for other laser surgeons and send my photos.


----------



## pc2164 (24 September 2012)

He doesn't make any money out of the GA as it will be my own vets dealing with that side of things. Some of her sarcoids are extremely high up and some on the inside of the stifle.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 September 2012)

pc2164 said:



			He doesn't make any money out of the GA as it will be my own vets dealing with that side of things. Some of her sarcoids are extremely high up and some on the inside of the stifle.
		
Click to expand...

That's where my boy had them too he had slightly to the inside ofthe stifle Professor Dixon would not consider lasering those ones said it was too difficult to get good healing there.


----------



## pc2164 (24 September 2012)

I suppose we all have different opinions on treatments etc and so do the vets. Unfortunately the cream is not an option for my girl so will see what happens.


----------

